# giving up on adoption. :(



## BobDog

my heart is breaking right now.

we first made contact with our LA in November 2010. we were told by phone and by email that they would get in touch with us once they had their monthly staff briefing and discuss us as potential adopters. 2 months passed and we called & emailed again. (i always followed up a phone call with an email) then the same happened again. another 2 months passed and i decided i'd go in to the SW office myself and ask what the situation is and if they had forgotten about us. we were fobbed off. :cry:

this went on for another 3 months and i decided i'd leave it till they decided to get back to me. 

anyway, in november last year they decided to call me back... 12 months after we first asked to be considered they call me. i just don't know what to think. then they say they will discuss us in their monthly review (heard that before) and i haddn't heard back from them, it's been 2 months since the last time they said they were going to put us forward for review, and i called them up today. I got the usual fobbing off, so i decided i'd had enough and i called my local MP and he told me that they don't have the funding to do any home studies in our area!!!

well i went off the handle! i was saying what kind of a system is it that the government wont give a local authority the funding for adoption processes! they don't have funding to process any fostering applications even though there is a huge need for both foster carers and adoptive families!

so apparently it's not just IVF or other NHS funded procedures that are in the postcode lottery but also local authority in my area is also in there too. so basically, if you want to start a family in my area, you either have to have the money to fund your own home study, or, well there is no or. it's fund it yourself or nothing! 

i am so disappointed in the UK system. it's just not fair on the children nor prospective adopters. 

i am sorry about the huge rant, but i really needed to get it out there. 
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## CareBear

Have you thought about approaching a private agency like Barnardo's? They approve adopters and I wouldn't have thought they would have the funding issues the Local Authority does. Might be worth contacting them.


----------



## sophxx

i was going to say the same could you try a private agencey? theres quite alot nr us anf from ehat ive heard there really helpful and quite fast. dont give up x


----------



## BobDog

Batnardo's won't deal with my area (the western isles of scotland). 

i guess i'm thankful that this is the case right now because i've had a faint positive pregnancy test so i'm going to wait and see if that develops into anything before i plan my next move in regards to our family. 

thank you for your replies and advice though. very much appreciated! xx


----------



## redarrow

It is so so frustrating hun. We are foster carers and we wanted to adopt the little girl in our care but same kind of problems so we are continuing to foster her but still they dont know if they will carry on because we are private agency carers the funding might not be in place. Makes you so cross. Good luck with your pregnancy and hope it all works out for you xxx


----------

